# Stephen Ross - Milan: arrivano sempre più conferme.



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.

Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.


----------



## Roccoro (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.




Vedendo la sua squadra di football, non nutro molte speranze in questa persona...avrei preferito qualche arabo, ma cosa ci dobbiamo fare? Meglio di Li sarà sicuramente


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.


Metto la foto di Materazzi con lo smoking bianco come avatar per un anno se ci prende questo


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Vedendo la sua squadra di football, non nutro molte speranze in questa persona...avrei preferito qualche arabo, ma cosa ci dobbiamo fare? Meglio di Li sarà sicuramente



Ross farebbe probabilmente una gestione alla Pallotta.
Meglio che niente, se non altro si avrebbe trasparenza, un progetto chiaro e un proprietario affidabile.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.



Preghiamo.


----------



## luis4 (26 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Vedendo la sua squadra di football, non nutro molte speranze in questa persona...avrei preferito qualche arabo, ma cosa ci dobbiamo fare? Meglio di Li sarà sicuramente



ci sarà un asta con molti pretendenti ricordiamoci con soli 400 milioni uno si porta a casa una squadra di calcio con 0 debiti. per me l'asta arriverà almeno sui 500 milioni.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Preghiamo.



.


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Maggio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .



Preghiamo ??

ma preghiamo che ??

Ross ?? ma sai chi e' ? hai visto come gestisce le squadre sportive che detiene ? pensi che sia uno che ci compra per vincere e primeggiare ??

ho un amico americano con cui ho parlato l'altro giorno e mi ha detto "se vi prende Ross, diventate come la Sampdoria.. a dir bene.... "

a c'e' proprio da pregare...
preferisco sto mezzo truffatore di Li guarda..


----------



## Roccoro (26 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> ci sarà un asta con molti pretendenti ricordiamoci con soli 400 milioni uno si porta a casa una squadra di calcio con 0 debiti. per me l'asta arriverà almeno sui 500 milioni.



Io sto capendo che sarà una finta asta, entrerà Ross al 95% e con lui tutti i dubbi nell'ambito sportivo...io voglio un arabo che viene per spendere e spandere, non questo qui


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2018)

Americano prima dell'estate? Ma cosa stanno dicendo? Trattative cosi onerose non si risolvono come pagare ad un supermercato, ci sono tutta una serie di analisi economiche, di burocrazie, di tempi tecnici...un passaggio di proprietà di questo livello ci impiega mesi, anche un anno per andare in porto.


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Io sto capendo che sarà una finta asta, entrerà Ross al 95% e con lui tutti i dubbi nell'ambito sportivo...io voglio un arabo che viene per spendere e spandere, non questo qui



Esatto...
Passare di Mano per finire nella mani di un americano come Ross.... guarda non so cosa e' peggio...

o Arabi o Russi....


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Maggio 2018)

Gli americani non li vogliamo, meglio lasciarli a realtà mediocri come la rometta.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo ??
> 
> ma preghiamo che ??
> 
> ...



Forse non ti rendi conto della gravità della situazione 
O entra questo o sono cavoli


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2018)

Che Berlusconi Silvio sia maledetto


----------



## luis4 (26 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Io sto capendo che sarà una finta asta, entrerà Ross al 95% e con lui tutti i dubbi nell'ambito sportivo...io voglio un arabo che viene per spendere e spandere, non questo qui



la finta asta non potrà esserci perchè l'eccedenza dei 300 milioni+ gli interessi li intascherà chi ha comprato il milan per 740 milioni.


----------



## luis4 (26 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Americano prima dell'estate? Ma cosa stanno dicendo? Trattative cosi onerose non si risolvono come pagare ad un supermercato, ci sono tutta una serie di analisi economiche, di burocrazie, di tempi tecnici...un passaggio di proprietà di questo livello ci impiega mesi, anche un anno per andare in porto.



in lussemburgo è tutto molto piu snello per questo motivo elliot ha obbligato i cinesi a fare la società li.


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Maggio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto della gravità della situazione
> O entra questo o sono cavoli



Non esiste nessuna GRAVITA della situazione.

NELLA PEGGIORE DELLE IPOTESI.. finiamo nella mani di un colosso della finanza come Elliot.... ti sembra una situazione grave ??? 

il problema.. sara' poi a chi ci vendera Elliot.... e lo ripeto.. se devo finire in mano ad un americano che ci trasforma nella rometta o peggio ancora nella sampdoria di turno A VITA.... beh... li si che mi prende paura...

Perche' la certezza della MEDIOCRITA a vita.. la certezza di non avere debiti o di non fallire associata a quella di non poter vincere piu un ***** da qui alla morte... beh.. quella si che non mi fa dormire...

diventare un club di 3 fascia.. che ogni anno deve vendere i talenti per far pari... non poter mai partire con l'ambizione di vincere.. essere sempre e perennemente a pecora con i Gobbi e la stessa Inter..... quello si che mi fa paura...


----------



## Milanista (26 Maggio 2018)

Con questo, se ci dicesse bene, ci attesteremmo sui livelli di una rometta.

Che, duole dirlo, ad oggi sarebbe un upgrade.

Sempre sia maledetto!


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.



Incrocio l'incrociabile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna GRAVITA della situazione.
> 
> NELLA PEGGIORE DELLE IPOTESI.. finiamo nella mani di un colosso della finanza come Elliot.... ti sembra una situazione grave ???
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo. A sto punto meglio fallire


----------



## alcyppa (26 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. A sto punto meglio fallire



.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna GRAVITA della situazione.
> 
> NELLA PEGGIORE DELLE IPOTESI.. finiamo nella mani di un colosso della finanza come Elliot.... ti sembra una situazione grave ???
> 
> ...



La situazione è più grave di quello che credi 
Rischiamo l'esclusione dall'Europa e se ci va bene solo per un anno 
Se ci va bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna GRAVITA della situazione.
> 
> NELLA PEGGIORE DELLE IPOTESI.. finiamo nella mani di un colosso della finanza come Elliot.... ti sembra una situazione grave ???
> 
> ...



gli americano non sono nemmeno il mio sogno perché hanno un modello di sport così lontano dal calcio che faticano a capire i tifosi e le ambizioni di questo sport..

Però Pallotta alla Roma ha sempre allestito una squadra di buon livello, da quando c'è lui hanno fatto 3 secondi posti mi pare e quest'anno semifinale di champions..

il loro progetto stadio è maestoso e sopratutto REALE..

Insomma..in questo momento siamo messi molto peggio della rometta di James Pallotta...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> gli americano non sono nemmeno il mio sogno perché hanno un modello di sport così lontano dal calcio che faticano a capire i tifosi e le ambizioni di questo sport..
> 
> Però Pallotta alla Roma ha sempre allestito una squadra di buon livello, da quando c'è lui hanno fatto 3 secondi posti mi pare e quest'anno semifinale di champions..
> 
> ...



al tifoso milanista medio un futuro in stile roma non aggrada, penso che il tifoso medio arrivato a questo punto preferisca due strade: fallire piuttosto che diventare la nuova "rometta" o sperare nell'arabo ricco sfondato, via di mezzo non sono contemplate.


----------



## majorero61 (26 Maggio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La situazione è più grave di quello che credi
> Rischiamo l'esclusione dall'Europa e se ci va bene solo per un anno
> Se ci va bene



l'esclusione dalla prossima europa league è quotata 2,50 nei siti scommesse quindi non mi sembra così sicura come tutti dicono , 2,50 con sole due possibilità è una quota abbastanza alta e considerando le tasse e il margine guadagno del sito scommesse siamo attorno al 30% di possibilità


----------



## luis4 (26 Maggio 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna GRAVITA della situazione.
> 
> NELLA PEGGIORE DELLE IPOTESI.. finiamo nella mani di un colosso della finanza come Elliot.... ti sembra una situazione grave ???
> 
> ...



attenzione noi non siamo la roma non puoi fare questo discorso. Se avessimo la dirigenza del napoli, della lazio o della stessa roma avremmo un fatturato di almeno 500 milioni all'anno e saremmo al pari della juventus. Mentre le altre squadre non hanno la potenzialità che ha il brand milan. per quanto riguarda la vendita dei giocatori è una cosa normale al giorno d'oggi se avessimo un milinkovic savic e arriva un club inglese che gli offre 15 milioni all'anno lo devi per forza vendere ma lo vendi cmq a non meno di 180 milioni quindi soldi freschi da reinvestire comprandone uno da 120 milioni x dire. senza stadio e con le tasse alle stelle non possiamo competere a livello europeo al max puoi avere il piu pagato a 10/12 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> al tifoso milanista medio un futuro in stile roma non aggrada, penso che il tifoso medio arrivato a questo punto preferisca due strade: fallire piuttosto che diventare la nuova "rometta" o sperare nell'arabo ricco sfondato, via di mezzo non sono contemplate.



Ma magari la fine della rometta.

La Roma è stata molto fortunata ba atrovare Pallotta, altrochè. L'unico proprietario straniero di livello.


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.



Basta che faccia/gli facciano fare lo stadio


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2018)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Preghiamo ??
> 
> ma preghiamo che ??
> 
> ...



Con Lì vinceremmo la Champions... però non ce la fanno giocare se c’è lui! Non avete ancora capito che siamo ad un passo dal baratro con sto qui?


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> la finta asta non potrà esserci perchè l'eccedenza dei 300 milioni+ gli interessi li intascherà chi ha comprato il milan per 740 milioni.



Tutti i grandi scoop e anticipazioni rivelare dagli esperti di questo forum si sono rivelate fuffa


----------



## luis4 (26 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tutti i grandi scoop e anticipazioni rivelare dagli esperti di questo forum si sono rivelate fuffa



io mi rifaccio alle parole di scaroni poi se il cinese sparisce e rinuncia alla sua parte elliot può decidere a chi vendere senza fare asta, vedremo tra qualche mese. ma mi pare utopia visto che mister li ha contratto prestiti con finanziarie cinesi mettendo come pegno proprio la holding e che quindi dovrebbero rientrare di quell'eccedenza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Ma gli arabi bisogna trascinarli per venire a investire in Italia? Con sto Ross siamo punto e a capo


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma gli arabi bisogna trascinarli per venire a investire in Italia? Con sto Ross siamo punto e a capo



Se guardiamo solo il patrimonio,Ross è più riccodi tutti questi proprietari americani di club europei, messi insieme: Glazer(Manchester United)Stan Kroenke(Arsenal)James Pallotta (Roma).

Ps anche io preferirei i vari Al Maktoum e Usmanov.


----------



## fra29 (26 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma magari la fine della rometta.
> 
> La Roma è stata molto fortunata ba atrovare Pallotta, altrochè. L'unico proprietario straniero di livello.



Appunto..
Ma poi il Milan per bacino di tifosi, giro di marketing e con i soldi di uno stadio di proprietà avrebbe un potenziale enorme anche senza l’intervento del proprietario.
Ovviamente ad amministrare la società non deve essere un incapace come Fassone e il DS non lo deve fare un principiante semianalfabeta.
Metti il Milan in mano a un AD serio (un Marotta), un DS top (Berta, Paratici, Tare) e Maldini come DG e poi ne parliamo...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Maggio 2018)

L americano di certo vorrà fare lo stadio.

Insomma tanto male non sarebbe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2018)

Noi restiamo il club europeo più titolato dopo il Real Madrid; quindi, il tifoso milanista non potrà mai accontentarsi della squadra che vive di qualificazioni Champions per poi andare a fare la comparsa in Europa.
Essere come la Roma sarebbe buona cosa? A Roma hanno fatto i caroselli per la semifinale di Champions, mentre noi dovremmo giocare semifinali di Champions quasi tutti gli anni.
Per noi sarebbe meglio fallire e probabilmente cessare di esistere, piuttosto che diventare come la Roma.
Io capisco i discorsi sul fatto che non si possa tifare soltanto per la vittoria, ma nessun tifoso al mondo, ad oggi, vive la nostra stessa situazione, perché come potrebbe un tifoso rossonero abituarsi alla filosofia secondo cui "l'importante è partecipare" se poi si guarda indietro e si ritrova 7 Champions League in bacheca? 
Io capisco che nello sport non si possa soltanto vincere, ma come ci si potrebbe abituare alla mediocrità, dopo essere stati i migliori? Come ci si può ridimensionare avendo ancora la seconda più bella bacheca del mondo? 
Io ho sempre detto di non volere uno sceicco che spendesse e spandesse ogni anno, ma una società seria che progettasse; in ogni caso, però, non ho mai detto di non voler vincere più.
Noi non possiamo dimenticare le notti europee come quella con l'Ajax, col Lione, col Bayern o col Manchester; quei tempi non verranno mai più? Meglio fallire, lo dico sinceramente.


----------



## mil77 (26 Maggio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La situazione è più grave di quello che credi
> Rischiamo l'esclusione dall'Europa e se ci va bene solo per un anno
> Se ci va bene



se ci squalificano un anno e ciò comporta un cambio di proprietà prima dell'estate ci metto subito la firma. vorrebbe dire poter fare mercato senza vincoli...


----------



## Shmuk (26 Maggio 2018)

A parte che la passata grandezza non dà diritto, nei fatti a niente, e soprattutto non garantisce niente (chiedere a tutti gli imperi e i monopoli e simili crollati e mai più rialzati), c'è più di una via per tornare grandi quanto ci competerebbe e quella del miliardario top 20 mondo è solo una, la più facile, la meno probabile per noi, e a parer mio anche poco divertente (ma de gustibus). Comunque, rimanendo in un piano di realtà, noi si dovrebbe puntare a fare come la Juve limando con lima Milan-ese (ispirati dalle 7 coppe Campioni in bacheca). Un proprietario tipo Ross sarebbe una via media che permetterebbe per l'appunto di mettere in piedi una rinascita juve style con vista sul mondo di Paperonopoli. CI mettei la firma.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi restiamo il club europeo più titolato dopo il Real Madrid; quindi, il tifoso milanista non potrà mai accontentarsi della squadra che vive di qualificazioni Champions per poi andare a fare la comparsa in Europa.
> Essere come la Roma sarebbe buona cosa? A Roma hanno fatto i caroselli per la semifinale di Champions, mentre noi dovremmo giocare semifinali di Champions quasi tutti gli anni.
> Per noi sarebbe meglio fallire e probabilmente cessare di esistere, piuttosto che diventare come la Roma.
> Io capisco i discorsi sul fatto che non si possa tifare soltanto per la vittoria, ma nessun tifoso al mondo, ad oggi, vive la nostra stessa situazione, perché come potrebbe un tifoso rossonero abituarsi alla filosofia secondo cui "l'importante è partecipare" se poi si guarda indietro e si ritrova 7 Champions League in bacheca?
> ...



Amen fratello rossonero. 
O la gloria o la morte


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2018)

Arriverà mai il giorno che ci compra qualche arabo o russo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi restiamo il club europeo più titolato dopo il Real Madrid; quindi, il tifoso milanista non potrà mai accontentarsi della squadra che vive di qualificazioni Champions per poi andare a fare la comparsa in Europa.
> Essere come la Roma sarebbe buona cosa? A Roma hanno fatto i caroselli per la semifinale di Champions, mentre noi dovremmo giocare semifinali di Champions quasi tutti gli anni.
> Per noi sarebbe meglio fallire e probabilmente cessare di esistere, piuttosto che diventare come la Roma.
> Io capisco i discorsi sul fatto che non si possa tifare soltanto per la vittoria, ma nessun tifoso al mondo, ad oggi, vive la nostra stessa situazione, perché come potrebbe un tifoso rossonero abituarsi alla filosofia secondo cui "l'importante è partecipare" se poi si guarda indietro e si ritrova 7 Champions League in bacheca?
> ...



.

Dei Pallotta ce ne sciacquiamo le palle


----------



## Shmuk (26 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Arriverà mai il giorno che ci compra qualche arabo o russo?



Sì, e sarà come l'arabo del Malaga...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì, e sarà come l'arabo del Malaga...



Se questo è l'andazzo, molto probabile


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Arriverà mai il giorno che ci compra qualche arabo o russo?



Se ci aggrappiamo a questo amici tifosi, stiamo freschi.

E' successo 3/4 volte negli ultimi 20 anni arrivassero "ricchi scemi" a spendere e spandere nel calcio, in Serie A addirittura mai.

Se davvero confidiamo in questo, come spesso leggo qui nel forum, significa vivere su Marte veramente.

Non è più il calcio anni 90, dove, previa disponibilità a buttare nel water 20/30 miliardi di lire all'anno
(15 milioni di euro), significava passare dalla melma al dominare il mondo.

Adesso non bastano 100 milioni di euro all' anno, mettiamoci l'anima in pace e torniamo sulla terra, purtoppo amico.

L' unica strada è quella nei sogni del nostro presidente, con lui o con un altro, intendo proprio il piano in se stesso come unica strada.


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

ross e po pu....


----------



## Shmuk (26 Maggio 2018)

Comunque la Roma passò da Soros a Pallotta; se tanto di dà tanto, Tacopina o Rezart Taci...


----------



## Wetter (26 Maggio 2018)

Chi rifiuta uno come Ross merita di cambiare squadra,vorrei ricordare a tutti che questo maledetto cinese(oltre ai risultati sportivi che non sono arrivati) ci sta togliendo la dignità,e rischiamo per la prima volta in 120 anni di storia di essere estromessi dall'europa per motivi societari,proprio noi che un tempo eravamo la squadra più temuta e rispettata del mondo.Ben venga quindi una proprietà solida,chiara e organizzata,con gente competente e con una programmazione vera.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Arriverà mai il giorno che ci compra qualche arabo o russo?



Certo.... Quando i poteri geopolitici cambieranno.... E gli scemi che spendono e spandono saranno i cinesi e giappomesi


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

ma perché sarebbe cosi negativo questo ross? io non so nulla di sport americani...come va la sua squadra? non ci spende soldi?


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perché sarebbe cosi negativo questo ross? io non so nulla di sport americani...come va la sua squadra? non ci spende soldi?



La squadra va male e non credo che lui ci spenda molto ma è un'altra realtà rispetto al calcio europeo (infatti pure Pallotta s'è trovato spiazzato e non è di certo un pirla), già dire che c'è la salary cup fa venire meno tutto...senza contare che la NFL non la puoi paragonare alla Serie A, è più una Superlega con le migliori squadre europee (come tutte le leghe statunitensi degli sport maggiori d'altronde).
Comunque Ross sarebbe buono, già il fatto che come prima cosa farebbe lo stadio è un passo in avanti (soprattutto confrontato con le altre realtà italiane), senza contare che una proprietà seria ti porterebbe più appetibilità con giocatori e sponsor...sicuramente non è uno che fa un investimento a perdere, come gli sceicchi ad esempio (che poi tutti vogliono gli sceicchi e poi dicono "eh la Uefa al PSG e d al City permette di tutto...")


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> La squadra va male e non credo che lui ci spenda molto ma è un'altra realtà rispetto al calcio europeo (infatti pure Pallotta s'è trovato spiazzato e non è di certo un pirla), già dire che c'è la salary cup fa venire meno tutto...senza contare che la NFL non la puoi paragonare alla Serie A, è più una Superlega con le migliori squadre europee (come tutte le leghe statunitensi degli sport maggiori d'altronde).
> Comunque Ross sarebbe buono, già il fatto che come prima cosa farebbe lo stadio è un passo in avanti (soprattutto confrontato con le altre realtà italiane), senza contare che una proprietà seria ti porterebbe più appetibilità con giocatori e sponsor...sicuramente non è uno che fa un investimento a perdere, come gli sceicchi ad esempio (che poi tutti vogliono gli sceicchi e poi dicono "eh la Uefa al PSG e d al City permette di tutto...")



ma anche li ci sono i prezzi dei cartellini dei giocatori...ste cose...o no?


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ci aggrappiamo a questo amici tifosi, stiamo freschi.
> 
> E' successo 3/4 volte negli ultimi 20 anni arrivassero "ricchi scemi" a spendere e spandere nel calcio, in Serie A addirittura mai.
> 
> ...



Al di là dei costi, è il prezzo del Milan, in relazione alla realtà italiana poco appetibile e al valore della rosa, che tiene lontano tutti i possibili compratori compresi quelli con decine di miliardi di patrimonio. 
Sognare però non ci costa nulla.


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma anche li ci sono i prezzi dei cartellini dei giocatori...ste cose...o no?



No, è tutto basato sugli scambi tra le squadre sia con giocatori che con le prime scelte al draft


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> No, è tutto basato sugli scambi tra le squadre sia con giocatori che con le prime scelte al draft



beh ma allora con il non-costo dei cartellini e il tetto salariale non si può nemmeno dire chi spende tanto o poco...no? 

magari la squadra va male perché sono incapaci più che tirchi....

non vorrei che molti avessero fatto l'equazione la sua squadra va male quindi Ross non è uno che spende


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ma allora con il non-costo dei cartellini e il tetto salariale non si può nemmeno dire chi spende tanto o poco...no?
> 
> magari la squadra va male perché sono incapaci più che tirchi....
> 
> non vorrei che molti avessero fatto l'equazione la sua squadra va male quindi Ross non è uno che spende



Bisogna vedere dove arriva col tetto salariale, non credo che tutti arrivino al limite


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Al di là dei costi, è il prezzo del Milan, in relazione alla realtà italiana poco appetibile e al valore della rosa, che tiene lontano tutti i possibili compratori compresi quelli con decine di miliardi di patrimonio.
> Sognare però non ci costa nulla.



Secondo te questi ricconi stanno a guardare i 300 milioni che costerebbe il Milan in più? dai.

Ricconi in Italia non sono mai arrivati, ma nemmeno da altre parti, solo e soltanto in Inghilterra ci sono andati.

PSG è un caso più unico che raro, anche se c'è da dire che è la squadra di PARIGI, mica Civitavecchia o Bergamo.

Secondo me siamo totalmente fuori dal mondo quando speriamo arrivi il miliardario che cacci le smiliardate, anche perchè nessuno lo fa a fondo perduto.

Non mi rivolgo a te personalmente, parlo ovviamente in generale


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere dove arriva col tetto salariale, non credo che tutti arrivino al limite



giusta osservazione....mah staremo a vedere che succederà

nel frattempo sono andato a dare un'occhiata a questi miami Dolphins su Wikipedia...penso sia la prima volta in 37 anni di vita che visito una pagina di una squadra di football americano...


----------



## Kutuzov (26 Maggio 2018)

Io ricordo solo i Miami Dolphins di Ace Ventura. 

Con Ross si andrebbe verso una gestione oculata. Credo che il danno lasciato da Berlusconi fermerà il Milan per una decina di anni.


----------



## Heaven (26 Maggio 2018)

Comunque il paragone con la Roma non lo trovò esattissimo. Il Milan ha un potenziale 10 volte superiore a quello della Roma, se ben gestito. 
Intendo, se il Milan inizia a tornare grande triplica il fatturato della Roma in 6 mesi, la Roma invece anche dopo anni ed anni che ci è superiore non ci supera... quindi, perché un imprenditore dovrebbe comparsi il Milan e non farlo rendere al meglio?
Come comprarsi una Ferrari ed andare al massimo a 60km/h.

Inoltre si, ci vogliono tanti soldi, ma sono INVESTIMENTI che si fanno, non soldi buttati. Basti pensare ai proprietari del City che dopo spese folli hanno venduto il 15% della società ad un fondo che gli ha ripagato tutte le spese fatte.
Per me con Ross, magari non saremo i nuovi City e Psg, ma perché non Juve e Bayern? Se sfruttato bene abbiamo un potenziale anche superiore a queste due.


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.



Sono andato sul Reddit dei Miami Dolphins, un tizio tifoso del Milan ha chiesto agli utenti: What are fan opinions of owner Stephen Ross? Beh le risposte sono state per lo più positive, tra l'altro ha finanziato PRIVATAMENTE con 700 milioni il rifacimento del loro stadio. Parlano invece malissimo di chi sta gestendo attualmente la società, un certo Tannenbaum (vice presidente esecutivo).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono andato sul Reddit dei Miami Dolphins, un tizio tifoso del Milan ha chiesto agli utenti: What are fan opinions of owner Stephen Ross? Beh le risposte sono state per lo più positive, tra l'altro ha finanziato PRIVATAMENTE con 700 milioni il rifacimento del loro stadio. Parlano invece malissimo di chi sta gestendo attualmente la società, un certo Tannenbaum (vice presidente esecutivo).



Tannenbaum sarebbe il fassone americano dei dolphins


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Tannenbaum sarebbe il fassone americano dei dolphins



ahahah probabile


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Maggio 2018)

Un altro americano che verrebbe qui solo per fare business fregandosene altamente
dei risultati sportivi, e non mi parlate di progetto a lungo termine per tornare tra le
big d' Europa visto che la sua squadra di football sono 50 anni che non vincono un
campionato, lasciamo perdere che gli americani non sanno neanche che cosa sia il calcio..


----------



## Garrincha (26 Maggio 2018)

Gli arabi e i russi ci mettono un attimo anche ad andarsene eh, gli americani non fanno follie ma lasciano una squadra solida, Pallotta con lo stadio rivenderà la Roma però lascerà uno stadio di proprietà, conti decenti rispetto a come li ha trovati e ad oggi a un gol da una finale di Champions, un americano con le potenzialità che ha il Milan può fare molto meglio, sono anni che la Roma non ha sponsor perché offrivano troppo poco. La squadra che incassa di più al mondo è di proprietà statunitense e money per il mercato ne spendono, il discriminante è quanto la società possa produrne e il Milan ha possibilità superiori alla Roma.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Chi paragona, Tacopina, Pallota a Stephen Ross o è in malafede pura, oppure non sa di cosa parla.


----------



## Kutuzov (26 Maggio 2018)

È utopia, ma gli unici che permetterebbero di non bruciare una decina di anni, se tutto va bene, sono gli arabi petrolieri. 

Berlusconi ha certamente avuto la possibilità di cedere il Milan in passato a uno sceicco, ma tutti sappiamo perché non lo ha fatto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Io ricordo solo i Miami Dolphins di Ace Ventura.
> 
> Con Ross si andrebbe verso una gestione oculata. Credo che il danno lasciato da Berlusconi fermerà il Milan per una decina di anni.



Sicuro... Dieci sono già passati e altri dieci ne mancano. Questo è il prezzo per i 20 anni di dominio del demonio che ci sta facendo purgare il buon dio


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono andato sul Reddit dei Miami Dolphins, un tizio tifoso del Milan ha chiesto agli utenti: What are fan opinions of owner Stephen Ross? Beh le risposte sono state per lo più positive, tra l'altro ha finanziato PRIVATAMENTE con 700 milioni il rifacimento del loro stadio. Parlano invece malissimo di chi sta gestendo attualmente la società, un certo Tannenbaum (vice presidente esecutivo).



bravo, finalmente qualcuno che dice cose concrete. Dovremmo fare carte false per Stephen Ross, visto la situazione in cui siamo.
Certo anche io vorrei Al Maktoum, Bin Salman e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma se dovessi scegliere oggi tra sta cessione fake e Ross non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere.

L'unico vero problema di Ross è la sua età.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi restiamo il club europeo più titolato dopo il Real Madrid; quindi, il tifoso milanista non potrà mai accontentarsi della squadra che vive di qualificazioni Champions per poi andare a fare la comparsa in Europa.
> Essere come la Roma sarebbe buona cosa? A Roma hanno fatto i caroselli per la semifinale di Champions, mentre noi dovremmo giocare semifinali di Champions quasi tutti gli anni.
> Per noi sarebbe meglio fallire e probabilmente cessare di esistere, piuttosto che diventare come la Roma.
> Io capisco i discorsi sul fatto che non si possa tifare soltanto per la vittoria, ma nessun tifoso al mondo, ad oggi, vive la nostra stessa situazione, perché come potrebbe un tifoso rossonero abituarsi alla filosofia secondo cui "l'importante è partecipare" se poi si guarda indietro e si ritrova 7 Champions League in bacheca?
> ...



Ma una volta fallito e aver ricominciato dalla B o C, sei sicuro di tornare ai vertici?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> bravo, finalmente qualcuno che dice cose concrete. Dovremmo fare carte false per Stephen Ross, visto la situazione in cui siamo.
> Certo anche io vorrei Al Maktoum, Bin Salman e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma se dovessi scegliere oggi tra sta cessione fake e Ross non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere.
> 
> L'unico vero problema di Ross è la sua età.



Si vabbè, ma tutti sono meglio dell' attuale società fake, persino topo gigio sarebbe stato meglio..
io di questo Ross continuo a non vedere i risultati sportivi..


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, ma tutti sono meglio dell' attuale società fake, persino topo gigio sarebbe stato meglio..
> io di questo Ross continuo a non vedere i risultati sportivi..



allora oggi per competere ai grandi livelli hai due strade:
1)Sceicco o magnate russo/uzbeko che hanno voglia di spendere soldi a fondo perduto
2)Fondo o magnate che ha un progetto pluriennale volto a rinforzare economicamente la società, con stadio, infrastrutture, merchandising e ovviamente squadra per poter avere anche un tornaconto personale senza spendere soldi a fondo perduto.

Entrambe le strade possono portare ad essere competitivo ad alti livelli, mentre la prima forse riesci a farla in pochissimo tempo, con la seconda ci vogliono anni e capacità importanti del managment.

Altre strade non ce n'è. Fare l'all in della vita, per poi sperare che le cose vadano per il meglio è un suicidio economico, sportivo. 

Se ci capita una di quelle due situazioni siamo a cavallo, se invece rimaniamo come siamo ora, siamo rovinati nella migliore delle ipotesi, e poi c'è un'ultima strada: il ritorno del cavaliere mascarato o imprenditori italiani che farebbero del Milan una squadra italiana e giovine ma poco competitiva. 

Tu cosa scegli?


----------



## numero 3 (26 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Un altro americano che verrebbe qui solo per fare business fregandosene altamente
> dei risultati sportivi, e non mi parlate di progetto a lungo termine per tornare tra le
> big d' Europa visto che la sua squadra di football sono 50 anni che non vincono un
> campionato, lasciamo perdere che gli americani non sanno neanche che cosa sia il calcio..



Ok, ma a noi ora serve un magnate che ci compri, ripulisca debiti, pareggi bilancio , investa un po' ( stadio) ci renda appetibili nel mondo...poi ci venda a chi vuole vincere..
Guadagnandoci ovviamente...
Ross va più che bene.


----------



## Heaven (26 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Un altro americano che verrebbe qui solo per fare business fregandosene altamente
> dei risultati sportivi, e non mi parlate di progetto a lungo termine per tornare tra le
> big d' Europa visto che la sua squadra di football sono 50 anni che non vincono un
> campionato, lasciamo perdere che gli americani non sanno neanche che cosa sia il calcio..




Ma pensate che esita qualche arabo/russo che viene in Italia non per business ma solo per vederci vincere? È tutto business. Inoltre, l’unico modo per fare business è vincere, non vedo altre vie...

Sennò aspettiamo che un giorno si sveglia uno sceicco, non trova nulla da fare e dice: compro il Milan e gli faccio vincere tutto per passatempo...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Maggio 2018)

Chiaro che per tornare a vincere in pochi anni ci vorrebbe il sultano o il magnate russo,
ma se devo scegliere Ross perchè tiene bene i conti crea business fa lo stadio nuovo,ecc,
ma poi in campo siamo la fiorentina di turno con risultati sportivi medi allora meglio un
Renzo Rosso,italiano,milanista con 4 miliardi di patrimonio..


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Maggio 2018)

Le squadre devono arrivare ad autosostenersi tramite i ricavi
Il tempo dei magnati miliardari che spendono 300 mln all’anno durerá ancora poco


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Chiaro che per tornare a vincere in pochi anni ci vorrebbe il sultano o il magnate russo,
> ma se devo scegliere Ross perchè tiene bene i conti crea business fa lo stadio nuovo,ecc,
> ma poi in campo siamo la fiorentina di turno con risultati sportivi medi allora meglio un
> Renzo Rosso,italiano,milanista con 4 miliardi di patrimonio..



scusa ma non capisco. 
Ross con patrimonio di 8 mld quasi, che ha interessi nel mondo del calcio, come testimonia la ICC, vorrebbe un Milan livello fiorentina?cioè come siamo ora in pratica.

Mentre Rosso, che non ha alcun interesse a sperperare il suo patrimonio col calcio, ci farebbe una squadra vincente? 
Non trovo la logica in tutto ciò.


----------



## luis4 (26 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma una volta fallito e aver ricominciato dalla B o C, sei sicuro di tornare ai vertici?



se ce riuscito il napoli..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma una volta fallito e aver ricominciato dalla B o C, sei sicuro di tornare ai vertici?


Meglio fallire e scomparire a questo punto; non credo si possa accettare per questo club un eterno ridimensionamento a metà classifica.


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Un altro americano che verrebbe qui solo per fare business fregandosene altamente
> dei risultati sportivi, e non mi parlate di progetto a lungo termine per tornare tra le
> big d' Europa visto che *la sua squadra di football sono 50 anni che non vincono un
> campionato*, lasciamo perdere che gli americani non sanno neanche che cosa sia il calcio..



Ma ha acquisito i Dolphins 10 anni fa 
Senza contare che vincere un campionato NFL è come vincere la Champions


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma ha acquisito i Dolphins 10 anni fa
> Senza contare che vincere un campionato NFL è come vincere la Champions



mi sembra palese sia in malafede...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meglio fallire e scomparire a questo punto; non credo si possa accettare per questo club un eterno ridimensionamento a metà classifica.



splendidi non diciamo eresie!! il fallimento significa addio Milan. Poi non capisco, siamo di un cinese fake senza soldi, e fino a qualche giorno fa si voleva dare addirittura 3 anni prima di giudicare. A Ross, che non è niente ancora per il Milan, quindi parliamo solo di ipotesi, già si parla di livello mediocre e fiorentinizzazione.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola, Yonghong Li, fino ad ora, ha sempre rispettato tutti gli impegni economici. Anche se a fatica. Ieri, come già ampiamente riportato, è stato chiamato un altro aumento di capitale. Con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, Elliott potrebbe prendere subito in mano il Milan nel caso in cui lo stesso Li dovesse non rispettare un "covenant". E accadrà ciò, lo stesso fondo, successivamente, rivenderebbe il club ad un altro soggetto: arrivano sempre più conferme su Stephen Ross che ha un patrimonio di 7,4 miliardi di dollari ed è, tra le altre, anche il fondatore dell'International Champions Cup. Ross sta parlando con Elliott.
> 
> Praticamente impossibile che arrivi un cambio di proprietà prima delle sentenza della camera giudicante della Uefa. Al limite, il Milan potrebbe diventare americano prima dell'estate.



ah beh, se arriva l'ammmericano per l'Uefa sarà tutto ok immagino ...


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> bravo, finalmente qualcuno che dice cose concrete. Dovremmo fare carte false per Stephen Ross, visto la situazione in cui siamo.
> Certo anche io vorrei Al Maktoum, Bin Salman e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma se dovessi scegliere oggi tra sta cessione fake e Ross non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere.
> 
> L'unico vero problema di Ross è la sua età.




Ross potrebbe sistemare il Milan e poi a sua volta rivenderlo. Ma di certo avrebbe un progetto che nel peggiore dei casi sarebbe simile a quello di Pallotta alla Roma. 
Quindi investirebbe nello stadio di proprietà, si assicurerebbe una dirigenza qualificata, sarebbe abbastanza presente nell'ambiente rossonero, garantirebbe una qualificazione Champions ogni anno...
Si avrebbe di nuovo un Milan quantomeno dignitoso in attesa di vederlo tornare a vincere.


----------



## impero rossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

aron ha scritto:


> ross potrebbe sistemare il milan e poi a sua volta rivenderlo. Ma di certo avrebbe un progetto che nel peggiore dei casi sarebbe simile a quello di pallotta alla roma.
> Quindi investirebbe nello stadio di proprietà, si assicurerebbe una dirigenza qualificata, sarebbe abbastanza presente nell'ambiente rossonero, garantirebbe una qualificazione champions ogni anno...
> Si avrebbe di nuovo un milan quantomeno dignitoso in attesa di vederlo tornare a vincere.



ma vieni... Ross...


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> splendidi non diciamo eresie!! il fallimento significa addio Milan. Poi non capisco, siamo di un cinese fake senza soldi, e fino a qualche giorno fa si voleva dare addirittura 3 anni prima di giudicare. A Ross, che non è niente ancora per il Milan, quindi parliamo solo di ipotesi, già si parla di livello mediocre e fiorentinizzazione.


Ma davvero io la gente non la capisco, meglio stare con un buffone senza soldi che ci farà perdere l'Europa pure se vincessimo 3 campionati di fila, che un signore Americano con gli stessi soldi del Berlusca e di Abramovic... boooooh w Lì


----------



## Jazzy R&B (26 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Americano prima dell'estate? Ma cosa stanno dicendo? Trattative cosi onerose non si risolvono come pagare ad un supermercato, ci sono tutta una serie di analisi economiche, di burocrazie, di tempi tecnici...un passaggio di proprietà di questo livello ci impiega mesi, anche un anno per andare in porto.



Anche perchè fino ad ottobre il Milan è di Li, che pur di non perdere tutto l'investimento proverà fino all'ultimo a rifinanziare...quindi non vedo proprio come si possa sperare in un qualcosa prima di tale scadenza.


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ah beh, se arriva l'ammmericano per l'Uefa sarà tutto ok immagino ...



Si


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Chiaro che per tornare a vincere in pochi anni ci vorrebbe il sultano o il magnate russo,
> ma se devo scegliere Ross perchè tiene bene i conti crea business fa lo stadio nuovo,ecc,
> ma poi in campo siamo la fiorentina di turno con risultati sportivi medi allora meglio un
> Renzo Rosso,italiano,milanista con 4 miliardi di patrimonio..



sei sicuro che Rosso abbia cosi tanti soldi? mi sembra strano...

riguardo al discorso dell'età di Ross potrebbe persino essere un vantaggio...nel senso che essendo vecchio dopo qualche anno probabilmente passeremo a qualcun altro magari migliore...d'altronde a noi basterebbe come inizio


----------



## davidelynch (26 Maggio 2018)

Ho letto bene? Veramente qualcuno si auspica di fallire? Ragazzi uscite e rilassatevi perché questa vicenda vi sta facendo uscire di testa.


----------



## danjr (26 Maggio 2018)

All'anno spende circa 170 mil di dollari, ha un paio di giocatori che ne prendono 20. Braccino corto questo ross


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ross potrebbe sistemare il Milan e poi a sua volta rivenderlo. Ma di certo avrebbe un progetto che nel peggiore dei casi sarebbe simile a quello di Pallotta alla Roma.
> Quindi investirebbe nello stadio di proprietà, si assicurerebbe una dirigenza qualificata, sarebbe abbastanza presente nell'ambiente rossonero, garantirebbe una qualificazione Champions ogni anno...
> Si avrebbe di nuovo un Milan quantomeno dignitoso in attesa di vederlo tornare a vincere.



Pallotta ha portato la Roma dall'avere un fatturato che era la metà del nostro, a superararci in meno di un lustro (e nettamente, quando nel prossimo esercizio verranno contabilizzati i premi Champions e i quattrini di Qatar). Non parlo di risultati sportivi, perché qualche volgarotto tirerebbe fuori il solito "zero titoli" (sì, ma basculando costantemente tra gli 80 e gli 85 punti a campionato). Parlo di gestione manageriale.

Parliamo del Liverpool, possibile campione d'Europa? Del Marsiglia, preso negli sprofondi e portato in finale di Europa League?

Gli sceicchi e gli oligarchi qui non verranno mai, e l'alternativa migliore sono proprio gli americani. I maestri del business. Se vogliamo un club che arrivi a tornare grande sfruttando le proprie risorse (costruendo uno stadio di proprietà, anzitutto), non c'è nessuno più affidabile di un americano serio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> splendidi non diciamo eresie!! il fallimento significa addio Milan. Poi non capisco, siamo di un cinese fake senza soldi, e fino a qualche giorno fa si voleva dare addirittura 3 anni prima di giudicare. A Ross, che non è niente ancora per il Milan, quindi parliamo solo di ipotesi, già si parla di livello mediocre e fiorentinizzazione.


No, io facevo ipotesi sul nostro futuro, a prescindere da 'sto Li che ci ha comprato e da quest'altro Ross.


----------



## havok (26 Maggio 2018)

li ha pagato tutto ad oggi e nel mercato scorso ha speso oltre 200milioni.
Aspettiamo di vedere cosa farà prima di darlo per morto


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Maggio 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> *Anche perchè fino ad ottobre il Milan è di Li, che pur di non perdere tutto l'investimento proverà fino all'ultimo a rifinanziare...*quindi non vedo proprio come si possa sperare in un qualcosa prima di tale scadenza.


Concordo pienamente...qui si parla già di nuovi proprietari senza fare i conti con il Cinese...il quale prima di mollare l'osso tenterà il possibile ed anche l'impossibile...per lui è una questione ''estrema''...se non rifinanzia perde centinaia di milioni di euro...
Ed è per questo che do per certo il rifinanziamento...perchè le strade da seguire sono due...o accetta le proposte da ''strozzino'' che gli sono arrivare oppure perde tutto...difficilissimo indovinare quale delle due seguirà


----------



## Garrincha (26 Maggio 2018)

Il problema è che se Li è da solo pare preferire rischiare di perdere tutto che una grossa fetta, se c'è qualcuno dietro quel qualcuno sembra preferire le penalizzazioni dell'Uefa che palesarsi, in entrambi i casi dovranno strappargli il Milan dal cadavere


----------

